# [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"



## KILLTHIS (3. März 2012)

*[Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Valve hatte jüngst Überlegungen zur Entwicklung eigener Hardware geäußert, doch nun will theverge.com Informationen gefunden haben, die auf eine Entwicklung an einer eigenen Konsole hindeuten - die STEAM Box.

Dies könnte man als direkte Bedrohung für die XBOX360 und Playstation 3 sehen, da die Firma eine Strategie verfolgt, um STEAM als offene Gaming-Plattform zu etablieren, ähnlich wie es Google mit Android auf dem Smartphone-Markt getan hat; Doch trotz der obrigen Aussage hat Gabe Newell in demselben Interview bekannt gegeben, dass man "lieber Hardware-Spezialisten konsultiert".

Laut den Quellen der Webseite hat das Unternehmen an den Hardware-Spezifikationen und der Software gearbeitet, welches das Rückgrat der "Steam Box" bildet; So wird das Gerät von verschiedenen Partnern hergestellt und die Software wäre für jede Firma verfügbar, die mitmachen möchte. Weiteres Öl ins Feuer gießt das Gerücht, welches besagt, dass das Alienware X51 mit frühen Spezifikationen im Hinterkopf entwickelt wurde und die Software nachträglich aufrüstbar ist.

Offenbar wurden Meetings während der CES getätigt, um eine Handgefertigte Version des Gerätes potentiellen Partnern zu zeigen. Es heißt, dass die Spezifikationen der Steam Box aus einer Core i7-CPU, 8GB RAM und einer NVidia-GPU bestehen. Das Gerät ist in der Lage, jeden Standard-PC-Titel abzuspielen und erlaubt die Installation von rivalisierenden Plattformen, wie etwa EAs Origin.

Teil des Ziels einer Grundlinie von Hardware sei es, den Entwicklern einen klaren Lebenszyklus für ihre Produkte zu geben, mit möglichen Veränderungen, welche etwa alle drei bis vier Jahre kommen. Zusätzlich wird es keine notwendige Entwicklungssoftware benötigen und es wird keine Lizenzierungsgebühren geben, um Software für die Plattform zu entwickeln.

Weiter heißt es, dass eine weite Variation an USB-Geräten kompatibel mit den Boxen sein wird, auch wenn es heißt, dass sie einen proprietären Kontroller benötigen. Es ist möglich, dass der Kontroller austauschbare Komponenten erlaubt, was bedeutet, dass es sein muss, dass Spiel, welches man spielen möchte, neu zu konfigurieren - das mag seltsam klingen, aber Valve hat im letzten Jahr ein solches Gerät patentieren lassen.

Zusätzlich heißt es auch, dass Biometrische Daten von Valve, welche in Spielen getestet werden, auf irgendeine Art und Weise in die Entwicklung der Geräte einfließt. Einige Quellen besagen, dass biometrisches Feedback in Echtzeit eine Veränderung innerhalb der Spiele ermgöglicht. "Du wirst niemals zurückblicken." - ist eine der Aussagen, welche dazu getroffen wurden. Diese biometrischen Geräte könnten in Form eines Armbandes oder als Part des Standard-Kontrollers kommen.

Die Konsolen nutzen auch die Vorteile von Steams "Big Picture"-Modus, einem Feature welches Valve letztes Jahr bei der GDC vorgestellt hat, aber noch nicht der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht hat. Laut einer Pressemitteilung der Firma aus 2011 heißt es: "Mit dem Big-Picture-Modus ist es möglich, dass Steam Partner und Kunden jeden Bildschirm oder Fernseher im Haus via PC oder Mac nutzen können."

Das interessanteste Stück in diesem Puzzle ist aber zu diesem Statement verbunden. Nach diesen Quellen heißt es, dass die Steam Box nicht die Intention im Rücken hat, mit den aktuellen Konsolen zu brechne - Valve will Apple und dessen kommende TV-Produkte direkt angreifen. Newell hat klare Fragen über Apples Strategie und gab gegenüber den Seattle Times zu verstehen: "Auf der Plattformseite ist es irgendwie ominös, dass die Welt offenbar von offenen Plattformen abrückt. [...] Sie haben ein scheinendes, glänzendes Ding gebaut, welches die Nutzer anzieht und sie kontrollieren den Zugang der Leute zu diesen Dingen."

Die Steam Box könnte auf der GDC offenbart werden, auch wenn es heißt, dass die Firma vielleicht bis zur E3 dieses Jahr wartet, um dann zu zeigen, woran man gearbeitet hat.

Eine Sache ist auf jeden Fall klar: Wenn diese Gerüchte echt sind, dann wird es einen völlig neuen Kampf um die Kontrolle in deinem Wohnzimmer in der nahen Zukunft geben. Natürlich basieren diese Gerüchte auf einer Vielzahl von Quellen und es könnte Dinge geben, die bisher noch nicht klar sind - auch könnten die Informationen sich verändern. Man hat Valve für ein Kommentar kontaktiert und wird ein Update rausgeben, wenn sich Valve meldet.

Quelle: Exclusive: Valve said to be working on 'Steam Box' gaming console with partners, could announce at GDC | The Verge


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Sehr interessant! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## butter_milch (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Lieber Valve als irgendein anderer Hersteller, ganz klar. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Grund vom normalen PC wegzurücken.


----------



## D3N$0 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, Valve will einen PC mit eigener Software heruasbringen? Was ist daran so onders al ein Normaler PC? Verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht ganz


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

unnötig geld geiles pack=/


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, Valve will einen PC mit eigener Software heruasbringen? Was ist daran so onders al ein Normaler PC? Verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht ganz


 
So wie ich das verstehe soll das eine Konsole werden auf der PC Spiele laufen, die aber auch noch andere Funktionen des PCs beherrscht. Im Prinzip ein Einheits-PC mit dem auch Leute zurecht kommen die bisher davor zurückschrecken am PC zu zocken.


----------



## D3N$0 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Ok also ein Einheits-PC mit Valve OS? Naja ob man sowas wirklich braucht


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Das könnte schon interessant werden, wenn Preis und Leistung stimmen.


----------



## ReaCT (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ok also ein Einheits-PC mit Valve OS? Naja ob man sowas wirklich braucht


 Also die anderen Konsolen verkaufen sich bis heute super.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ok also ein Einheits-PC mit Valve OS? Naja ob man sowas wirklich braucht


 Ich dachte eher, dass der PC Windows hat. Aber ein Valve OS wäre geil. Spiele ohne Windows spielen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Also ich denke egal was für ein OS auf der "Steam Box" aufgespielt ist, man wird nicht viel davon mitbekommen um die Fehlerquelle die vorm Monitor/TV sitzt auf ein minimum zu begrenzen.


----------



## Memphys (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Ich frage mich nur: Welche Schnittstelle soll dann genutzt werden? Ich bezweifle das M$ denen erlaubt DX zu nutzen...


----------



## Freakless08 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Dies könnte man als direkte Bedrohung für die XBOX360 und Playstation 3 sehen, da die Firma eine Strategie verfolgt, um STEAM als offene Gaming-Plattform zu etablieren, ähnlich wie es Google mit Android auf dem Smartphone-Markt getan hat


Offene Gamingplattform sieht aber anders aus, oder wurde/wird der Sourcecode von Steam freigegeben?



> Offenbar wurden Meetings während der CES getätigt, um eine Handgefertigte Version des Gerätes potentiellen Partnern zu zeigen. Es heißt, dass die Spezifikationen der Steam Box aus einer Core i7-CPU, 8GB RAM und einer NVidia-GPU bestehen. Das Gerät ist in der Lage, jeden Standard-PC-Titel abzuspielen und erlaubt die Installation von rivalisierenden Plattformen, wie etwa EAs Origin.


Also läuft da Windows drauf und kein Valve eigenes OS - wie sollte es sonst zu Windowsspiele kompatibel sein? Somit handelt es sich auch nicht um eine Konsole sondern um einen (vermutlich verdongelten) PC, da Valve 


> ..., den Entwicklern einen klaren Lebenszyklus für ihre Produkte zu geben, mit möglichen Veränderungen, welche etwa alle drei bis vier Jahre kommen.


Was wiederum das Gegenteil von einer Offene Gamingplattform ist.



> Zusätzlich wird es keine notwendige Entwicklungssoftware benötigen und es wird keine Lizenzierungsgebühren geben, um Software für die Plattform zu entwickeln.


Wie soll das gehen? Ich kritzel was auf ein Papier und schiebe es in die Steambox und schon hab ich ein neues Spiel?
Spieleentwicklung ohne Entwicklungssoftware... alles klar. Programmieren muss man sicherlich wohl auch nicht können.



> Nach diesen Quellen heißt es, dass die Steam Box nicht die Intention im Rücken hat, mit den aktuellen Konsolen zu brechne - Valve will Apple und dessen kommende TV-Produkte direkt angreifen. Newell hat klare Fragen über Apples Strategie und gab gegenüber den Seattle Times zu verstehen: "Auf der Plattformseite ist es irgendwie ominös, dass die Welt offenbar von offenen Plattformen abrückt. [...] Sie haben ein scheinendes, glänzendes Ding gebaut, welches die Nutzer anzieht und sie kontrollieren den Zugang der Leute zu diesen Dingen."


Moment mal. Oben ist es eine "Konsole" von Valve und jetzt ist es eine Konkurrenz zu Apple TV?
Was soll es noch werden? Eine Kaffeemaschine mit eingebauter Wasch-/Koch-/Bügelfunktion? Eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?
Oder weiß Valve selbst nicht was sie eigentlich wollen?


----------



## Lan_Party (3. März 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eher, dass der PC Windows hat. Aber ein Valve OS wäre geil. Spiele ohne Windows spielen!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Das wäre Genial! Dafür würde ich mir aber nur das OS besorgen da ich mir meine Hardware lieber selber zsm baue.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

juhuu, die schlechten Portierungen für den PC geht in die zweite runde  

die Steam Box muss aber hardwaremäßig einschlagen wie eine granate


----------



## fuelre (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

EnergyCross bringt es meiner meinung auf den Punkt - dieses Alienwareteil (als Vergleich)  hat einfach nicht die Power um mit einem PC konkurieren zu können. Denn wen da Origin läuft wollen einige sicher BF3 spielen und da reicht ja gerade mal eine gtx570 
zudem bin ich beim OS gespannt - Windows können die vergessen da das einfach instabiel ist (außer sie investieren viel in eine optimierung) und egal wie sie das machen, werden sie sicher nicht den Quellcode freigeben.


----------



## Dimiter (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Ich kritzel was auf ein Papier und schiebe es in die Steambox und schon hab ich ein neues Spiel?
> Spieleentwicklung ohne Entwicklungssoftware... alles klar. Programmieren muss man sicherlich wohl auch nicht können.


 
Damit ist natürlich im Gegensatz zu Konsole gemeint. Du mußt halt nicht für den PC dich lizensieren lassen wie auf Konsole, oder (neue) Spezielle Software kaufen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ok also ein Einheits-PC mit Valve OS? Naja ob man sowas wirklich braucht


 
Das könnte man auch von Apple, Linux, den Konsolen auch eigendlich alles was man selber nicht hat/braucht sagen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Es ist möglich, dass der Kontroller austauschbare Komponenten erlaubt, was bedeutet, _dass es sein muss, dass Spiel, welches man spielen möchte, neu zu konfigurieren_ - das mag seltsam klingen, aber Valve hat im letzten Jahr ein solches Gerät patentieren lassen.


Hä? Mag mir das mal einer näher erklären? Ich tausche an meinem Kontroller das Steuerkreuz gegen ein Touchpad, oder wie? Und das kursiv gedruckte ergibt für mich garkeinen Sinn. Fehlt da ein Wort? Ist da ein Komma falsch gesetzt?



> Zusätzlich heißt es auch, dass Biometrische Daten von Valve, welche in Spielen getestet werden, auf irgendeine Art und Weise in die Entwicklung der Geräte einfließt.


Sicher ein Übersetzungsfehler. Was interessieren mich Biometrische Daten von Valve(mitarbeitern)?
Zusätzlich heißt es auch, dass Biometrische Daten, welche in Spielen von Valve getestet werden, auf irgendeine Art und Weise in die Entwicklung der Geräte einfließt.
Oder so.



> Die Konsolen nutzen auch die Vorteile von Steams "Big Picture"-Modus, einem Feature welches Valve letztes Jahr bei der GDC vorgestellt hat, aber noch nicht der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht hat. Laut einer Pressemitteilung der Firma aus 2011 heißt es: "Mit dem Big-Picture-Modus ist es möglich, dass Steam Partner und Kunden jeden Bildschirm oder Fernseher im Haus via PC oder Mac nutzen können."


Das heißt was? Das das Gerät X verschiedene Anschlüsse bekommt, um mit jedem Gerät verbunden werden zu können?



> Newell hat klare Fragen über Apples Strategie und gab gegenüber den Seattle Times zu verstehen: "Auf der Plattformseite ist es irgendwie ominös, dass die Welt offenbar von offenen Plattformen abrückt. [...] Sie haben ein scheinendes, glänzendes Ding gebaut, welches die Nutzer anzieht und sie kontrollieren den Zugang der Leute zu diesen Dingen."


Sicher weitere Übersetzungsfehler:
Newell wird keine klaren Fragen haben, sondern eine klare Meinung.
Der Begriff ominös wurde hier ominöserweise benutzt, gemeint ist wahrscheinlich eher "vorherbestimmt" oder "abzusehen".



butter_milch schrieb:


> Lieber Valve als irgendein anderer Hersteller, ganz klar. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Grund vom normalen PC wegzurücken.


Naja, ich sag es lieber so: Lieber ne SteamBox als ein AppleTV. 



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, Valve will einen PC mit eigener Software heruasbringen? Was ist daran so onders al ein Normaler PC? Verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht ganz


Ich denke, der Sinn liegt in folgendem:





KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Teil des Ziels einer Grundlinie von Hardware sei es, den Entwicklern einen klaren Lebenszyklus für ihre Produkte zu geben, mit möglichen Veränderungen, welche etwa alle drei bis vier Jahre kommen. Zusätzlich wird es keine notwendige Entwicklungssoftware benötigen und es wird keine Lizenzierungsgebühren geben, um Software für die Plattform zu entwickeln.





Rolk schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe soll das eine Konsole werden auf der PC Spiele laufen, die aber auch noch andere Funktionen des PCs beherrscht. Im Prinzip ein Einheits-PC mit dem auch Leute zurecht kommen die bisher davor zurückschrecken am PC zu zocken.


Das dürfte das Entwickeln von Spielen stark vereinfachen, beschleunigen und günstiger machen.
Statt X verscheidene Hardware-Kombinationen austesten zu müssen und die Performance irgendwo hin zu optimieren, orientiert man sich an diesem "Einheits-PC".
Und da wird dann Steam drauf sein mit aller nötigen Entwicklungssoftare um Spiele zu erstellen.



Memphys schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur: Welche Schnittstelle soll dann genutzt werden? Ich bezweifle das M$ denen erlaubt DX zu nutzen...


Warum nicht? Du kaufst ein Alienware oder ein Dell-Gerät, da ist auch Windows mit DX drauf und vorkonfiguriert.
Nichts anderes wird Valve auch machen.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Offene Gamingplattform sieht aber anders aus, oder wurde/wird der Sourcecode von Steam freigegeben?


Ga gibt es mehrer Möglichkeiten.
Möglicherweise wird es noch freigegeben, glaube ich aber auch nicht.
"Offen" kann auch bedeuten, das, wie geschrieben, zB auch EAs Origin installiert werden darf.
Es kann aber auch sein, das mit "offener Gamingplattform" was anderes gemeint ist, nämlich nur, das jeder darauf/dafür Spiele entwicklen können wird.



> Also läuft da Windows drauf und kein Valve eigenes OS - wie sollte es sonst zu Windowsspiele kompatibel sein? Somit handelt es sich auch nicht um eine Konsole sondern um einen (vermutlich verdongelten) PC, da Valve


Ob verdonglet oder nicht, spielt ja erstmal keine Rolle. Windows als Unterbau denke ich, ist realistisch. Ja, damit ist es quasi ein PC, aber ich glaube trotzdem, das das Prinzip eher die Konsolen angreift: Auspacken, anschalten, losspielen. Einheitliche Hardware. Klar, das gibt es bei Medion auch, aber ich glaube, Valve hat da noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten, diesem "Einheits-PC" einen Lebenszyklus wie zB bei Konsolen aufzudrücken. Bei Medion bekommst man alle halbe Jahr nen neuen PC mit kleinen Verbesserungen, für den Laien unüberschaubar. Hier gibt es alle 3 oder 4 Jahre was neues und innerhalb dieses Zeitraums nur ein Gerät, das ist übersichtlicher und klingt sehr nach Konsole.



> Was wiederum das Gegenteil von einer Offene Gamingplattform ist.


Fragt sich eben, was hier mit "offen" gemeint ist. Wüßte aber auch nicht, wo





> ..., den Entwicklern einen klaren Lebenszyklus für ihre Produkte zu geben, mit möglichen Veränderungen, welche etwa alle drei bis vier Jahre kommen.


 gegen "offen" spricht.



> Wie soll das gehen? Ich kritzel was auf ein Papier und schiebe es in die Steambox und schon hab ich ein neues Spiel?
> Spieleentwicklung ohne Entwicklungssoftware... alles klar. Programmieren muss man sicherlich wohl auch nicht können.


Wie gesagt, ich denke, da wird Steam vorinstalliert sein und alle nötigen Entwicklungstools mitbringen.
Ganz ohne Enwicklungssoftware geht es nicht, klar, wahrscheinlich ein Übersetzungsfehler.



> Moment mal. Oben ist es eine "Konsole" von Valve und jetzt ist es eine Konkurrenz zu Apple TV?
> Was soll es noch werden? Eine Kaffeemaschine mit eingebauter Wasch-/Koch-/Bügelfunktion? Eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?
> Oder weiß Valve selbst nicht was sie eigentlich wollen?


Ich glaube, Valve weiß sehr genau, was sie wollen, wo sie ihre Produkte platzieren wollen. Nur wir wissen es (noch) nicht.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> juhuu, die schlechten Portierungen für den PC geht in die zweite runde


Tja, jetzt kommt es auf den Standpunkt drauf an.
Wo zu noch einen beliebigen PC kaufen, wenn man eine SteamBox haben kann? Das ist zwar auch ein PC, aber einer für den expliziet Spiele entwickelt werden.
Und damit fallen schlechte Portierungen weg. Zumindest, wenn man selbst ne SteamBox hat.



fuelre schrieb:


> Windows können die vergessen da das einfach instabiel ist (außer sie investieren viel in eine optimierung) und egal wie sie das machen, werden sie sicher nicht den Quellcode freigeben.


Es wird wenn dann Windows werden. Wahrscheinlich wird man nicht jede Software installieren können, damit Windows nicht abstürzt: Nur ausgewählte Geräte und Treiber, nur spezielle Chat-Programme etc. Alles, was irgendwie die Systemstabilität beeinflussen könnte, wird (aus)gesperrt.
Warum sollten sie auch den Quellcode offen legen?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt kommt es auf den Standpunkt drauf an.
> Wo zu noch einen beliebigen PC kaufen, wenn man eine SteamBox haben kann? Das ist zwar auch ein PC, aber einer für den expliziet Spiele entwickelt werden.
> Und damit fallen schlechte Portierungen weg. Zumindest, wenn man selbst ne SteamBox hat.


 

dann wieder 'ne konsole kaufen, die platz wegnimmt im zimmer. für die 250-300 euro was so ein ding kostet hol ich mir lieber eine grafikkarte 

also ICH brauche sowas nicht


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> dann wieder 'ne konsole kaufen, die platz wegnimmt im zimmer. für die 250-300 euro was so ein ding kostet hol ich mir lieber eine grafikkarte
> also ICH brauche sowas nicht





> Core i7-CPU, 8GB RAM und einer NVidia-GPU


Ich denke, ne SteamBox wird teurer als 250-300€ bei den Spezifikationen. Es sei denn, das wird ne Box, auf die die Spiele bereits vorgerendert gestreamt werden, siehe OnLive oder GaiKai.
Und sieh es so: der klassische PC und die anderen Konsolen fallen dann weg.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich denke, ne SteamBox wird teurer als 250-300€ bei den Spezifikationen. Es sei denn, das wird ne Box, auf die die Spiele bereits vorgerendert gestreamt werden, siehe OnLive oder GaiKai.
> Und sieh es so: der klassische PC und die anderen Konsolen fallen dann weg.


 

dann lass es 500 euro sein für das teil, dann klopp ich mir halt 'ne 7970 rein


----------



## sc4rfac3 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Welchen Vorteil haben ich durch dieses System?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil haben ich durch dieses System?


 

zusätzliche kosten und weniger platz durch den staubfänger 

und dass alle spiele auf einer console sind... als ob das nicht schon beim PC so wär


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil haben ich durch dieses System?


 
Bei der "Steam Box" geht es sicher nicht darum den User vom klassischen Gamer PC wegzuholen, sondern darum einen Wohnzimmertauglichen und besonderst benutzerfreundlichen Einheits-PC zu schaffen der eher eine Konkurrenz für Konsolen als für stärkere Gaming-PCs darstellt. So vermute ich das mal.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Ich zocke am PC, daher brauche Ich keine Steam-Box. Und solange Spiele wie die Gears of War-Reihe oder Forza nicht für den PC erscheinen, werden sich Konsolen wie die PS3 und die Xbox auch weiterhin gut verkaufen und ihre Daseinsberechtigung mitnichten verlieren.


----------



## Dimiter (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich zocke am PC, daher brauche Ich keine Steam-Box.



Du weißt schon, dass die Steam-Box auch ein normaler PC sein soll?


----------



## spurty82 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Es müsste mal ein total abgespecktes windows geben wo nur das drin ist was man fürs gaming braucht.
mit mediacenter als desktop wo man nurnoch die spiele aussucht was man spielen will.


----------



## Primer (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Ich sehe das eher als Versuch einen Standard zu etablieren, mit dem sichergestellt ist das Spiele mit gewissen Einstellungen absolut stabil laufen. Quasi ein Siegel das dann auf Fertig PCs (oder gewisse Komponenten/Peripherie) geklebt werden kann um dem Verbraucher transparent mitzuteilen, kaufe dies und du wirst keine Probleme mit spielen haben. 
Es gibt nur einen großen Hacken an der Sache, Windows muss mit an Bord sein und damit bleibt eigentlich alles wie es ist. Man kann in diesem zuge also höchstens den Entwicklern anbieten einen Standard zu etablieren, auf den man sich vorrangig konzentrieren kann, was mir aber wenig Sinnvoll erscheint. Zumal das Festnageln auf ein Alienware X51 lächerlich wäre (GTX555), auch wenn sich der PC mit exakt den gleichen Komponenten selbst zusammen bauen lässt.

Ich verstehe jedenfalls das Konzept dahinter noch nicht, bzw. erscheint es unsinnig.


----------



## Locuza (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



Memphys schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur: Welche Schnittstelle soll dann genutzt werden? Ich bezweifle das M$ denen erlaubt DX zu nutzen...


Es bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig als Windows zu installieren. Mit  gewissen Verhandlungen könnten sie ja auch sehr wohl eine modifizierte  Lizenz erhalten, die billiger ist und nicht den gesamten Umfang eines  klassischen Windows hat. Valve würde sicher ganz klar alles nach ihren  Wünsche konfigurieren und man würde kein Word oder Excel finden. Ein alternatives OS in Kooperation mit Microsoft und Lizenzgebühren für die Schnittstelle würde wohl auch irgendwie lösbar sein.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Offene Gamingplattform sieht aber anders aus, oder wurde/wird der Sourcecode von Steam freigegeben?
> 
> 
> Also läuft da Windows drauf und kein Valve eigenes OS - wie sollte es sonst zu Windowsspiele kompatibel sein? Somit handelt es sich auch nicht um eine Konsole sondern um einen (vermutlich verdongelten) PC, da Valve
> ...


Die Sache mit der Entwicklungssoftware darfst du nicht absolut sehen.  Damit sind Schnittstellen udn spezielle Tools gemeint, welche dir es  ermöglichen einen Zugang auf die Box zu bekommen oder eine Basis für  irgendetwas darstellen. Hier heißt es nur das du wie bisher alles selber  machen kannst und keine Norm auferlegt bekommst. 

Valve sieht vielleicht eine Überschneidung mit Apple auf sich zukommen.  Im Endeffekt will man sicher sein bekanntes Ökosystem nicht sterben  sehen, sondern auch auf anderen Plattformen normieren lassen. Auf dem  PC, bald auf Konsole und Smartphone und irgendwann vielleicht als eine  globale Lösung in der Cloud für Games, TV bzw. einfach Multi-Media. 




fuelre schrieb:


> EnergyCross bringt es meiner meinung auf den Punkt - dieses Alienwareteil (als Vergleich)  hat einfach nicht die Power um mit einem PC konkurieren zu können. Denn wen da Origin läuft wollen einige sicher BF3 spielen und da reicht ja gerade mal eine gtx570
> zudem bin ich beim OS gespannt - Windows können die vergessen da das einfach instabiel ist (außer sie investieren viel in eine optimierung) und egal wie sie das machen, werden sie sicher nicht den Quellcode freigeben.


Es geht einfach darum einen Standard zu setzen und konkret hinter einer Norm zu stehen, an welche sich Entwickler richten können. So eine Box macht auch mehr Eindruck, als ein normaler PC. Wenn dahinter eine Marketing-Kampagne in den USA startet, wo man das Ding noch am Fernseher angeschloßen hat, dann werden viele die Augen aufreißen. Kein Scherz, viele Menschen kommen nicht auf die Idee einen PC an einen einfachen Fernseher an zu schließen und meinen dann PC loosed total ab, weil er nicht von der Couch betätigt werden kann. Ach fast hat es ja einen positiven Nebeneffekt, dass Windows 8 so große Kacheln hat und die Bedienung von der Ferne wesentlich zielsicherer gestaltet. 


Insgesamt denke ich hätte Valve zu wenig Kraft, um so etwas gut durch zu setzten. Die Box müsste sich ziemlich gut verkaufen und Entwickler zu mehr Optimierung bewegen, was ich einfach nicht glauben kann. Ich wäre sehr überrascht wenn diese Pläne oder Theorien tatsächlich vollzogen werden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



Dimiter schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass die Steam-Box auch ein normaler PC sein soll?


 
Ja, genau deshalb brauche Ich ka keine Steam-Box^^ 

Wenn Ich mit dem PC vor dem großen Flatscreen zocken will, stelle Ich den PC eben daneben oder stelle mir einen HTPC zusammen, der über eine ausreichende Spieleleistung verfügt.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



primerp12 schrieb:


> Zumal das Festnageln auf ein Alienware X51 lächerlich wäre (GTX555), *auch wenn sich der PC mit exakt den gleichen Komponenten selbst zusammen bauen lässt.*



dazu noch wesendlich billiger!


----------



## Locuza (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> dazu noch wesendlich billiger!


Das war doch nur ein Beispiel in welche Richtung man es sich ausgedacht hat. Das sind keine Vollpfosten. Valve würde eine ausgewogeneres Balancing treffen und auch einen entsprechenderen Preispunkt.


----------



## Primer (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> dazu noch wesendlich billiger!


 
Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus^^
Wäre der X51 in etwa so preiswert wie nen Eigenbau in dem Format, so wäre das ganze als HTPC sicher sehr interessant, weil das Gehäuse durchaus als schön zu bezeichnen ist.


----------



## Verminaard (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, Valve will einen PC  mit eigener Software heruasbringen? Was ist daran so onders al ein  Normaler PC? Verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht ganz



Das es endlich mal einen Standard gibt mit dem alle Spielehersteller arbeiten koennen, ohne die hunderte verschiedene Konfigurationen und Kompatiblitaeten beachten zu muessen.
Warum holt man doch noch immer wieder aus einer xBox/PS3 Grafik raus, obwohl die Hardware schon alt ist.
Es gibt nur eine Hardware --> Optimierung --> alles ist gut
  Dazu noch ein angepasstes, Spieletaugliches OS wo man evtl noch Musik und Videos abspielen kann kombiniert mit Browserunterstuetzung.
Nur muss man halt einen Teil der Individualisierung aufgeben. Aber wie letztendlich der Browser aussieht ist mir egal, ich schau mir den Inhalt an, nicht den Rand. Sofern fuer mich elementare Teile erhalten bleiben, wie ein Scriptblocker usw.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> dann lass es 500 euro sein für das teil, dann klopp ich mir halt 'ne 7970 rein



Damit waer der Gedanke der dahinter steckt wieder zunichte.
Du willst eine 7970, der naechste will doch wieder eine nVidia, aber eine andere, ein anderer hat kein Geld fuer eine 7970, hat aber gehoert das eine AMD viel besser ist als die von anfang an verbaute Karte und kauft sich "nur" eine 6780 etc etc.
Dann hast den ganzen Scheiss wieder, wie wir es jetzt haben.
Jedes Spiel ist aufwendiger programmiert, als wirklich notwendig, da jede Kleinigkeit beachtet werden muss.
Natuerlich wollen auch verschiedene OS-Versionen beruecksichtigt werden.

Das alles ist mit ein Grund wieso es so viele Leute gibt, die von Apple begeistert sind.
Appledinger laufen halt, ich hab nicht die Moeglichkeit persoenlich bevorzugte Hardware zu verbauen, es ist alles teurer, aber es laeuft.


Mich wundert es schon sehr lange, das es nicht endlich wirkliche Standards gibt, sondern immer dieses Wischiwaschigedoens ala DX wo es je nach Anwendung mal schlechter mal noch schlechter laeuft.





Rolk schrieb:


> Bei der "Steam Box" geht es sicher nicht darum den  User vom klassischen Gamer PC wegzuholen, sondern darum einen  Wohnzimmertauglichen und besonderst benutzerfreundlichen Einheits-PC zu  schaffen der eher eine Konkurrenz für Konsolen als für stärkere  Gaming-PCs darstellt. So vermute ich das mal.



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Memphys (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Es bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig als Windows zu installieren. Mit  gewissen Verhandlungen könnten sie ja auch sehr wohl eine modifizierte  Lizenz erhalten, die billiger ist und nicht den gesamten Umfang eines  klassischen Windows hat. Valve würde sicher ganz klar alles nach ihren  Wünsche konfigurieren und man würde kein Word oder Excel finden. Ein alternatives OS in Kooperation mit Microsoft und Lizenzgebühren für die Schnittstelle würde wohl auch irgendwie lösbar sein.



Klar ist sowas bei Projekten der Größe möglich, jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Wieso sollte M$ denjenigen beliefern der ihnen die Kunden für die eigenen Konsolen abgräbt? Ich denke sone Xbox + Xbox Live + Anteil an den Spielen bringt nochmal ordentlich mehr als selbst ne standardmäßige Win 7 Lizenz für ne Steambox. Man kann sie ja schlecht zwingen irgendjemandem was zu verkaufen, vor allem weil es in Linux ja eine Alternative gibt...


----------



## sc4rfac3 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Linux ist eher keien Alternative. Soweit ich weiss darf Linux nicht weiterverkauft werden. Dementsprechend wäre es gegen die Lizenzbedingungen einen "PC" zu verkaufen auf dem Linux ist und du da praktisch nur kostenpflichtige Inhalte drauflädst.


----------



## MG42 (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> (...)
> Tja, jetzt kommt es auf den Standpunkt drauf an.
> Wo zu noch einen beliebigen PC kaufen, wenn man eine SteamBox haben kann? Das ist zwar auch ein PC, aber einer für den expliziet Spiele entwickelt werden.
> Und *damit fallen schlechte Portierungen weg*. Zumindest, wenn man selbst ne SteamBox hat(...).



Naja, vorausgesetzt, dass dieses "eigentlich-PC-aber-vermarktet-als-Konsole" -Gerät findet entsprechende Verbreitung und wird entsprechend alle 4 Jahre auf den "aktuellen" PC Standard gebracht.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es wird wenn dann Windows werden. Wahrscheinlich wird man nicht jede Software installieren können, damit Windows nicht abstürzt: Nur ausgewählte Geräte und Treiber, nur spezielle Chat-Programme etc. Alles, was irgendwie die Systemstabilität beeinflussen könnte, wird (aus)gesperrt.
> Warum sollten sie auch den Quellcode offen legen?



Naja, ich glaube dass da einiges an "Leistungsausbeute" flöten geht, durch das indirekte DirectX, doch erwarten kann man jetzt nicht, dass davon abgerückt wird.
Zu hoffen wäre allerdings, dass es eine Alternative auf OpenCL Basis schafft sich gegen das tattrige DX durchzusetzen.


----------



## Anchorage (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Ich finde es wirklich interesannt das gleich alle Leute gegen neue Konzepte Wetter nur weil es in ihr altes denken nicht wirklich passt. 
Ich habe selbst einen Gaming PC mit 27 Zoll Samsung Syncmaster Flatscreen und einen großen Fernseher dadrüber wenn ich zu müde zum sitzen werde holl ich eben meinen Wifi Xbox Kontroler raus und zoch aufm Bett weiter. 

Die Steam Box wird nix anderes halt eben nur deutlich kleiner denke ich und es wird ein und das selbe möglich sein wie auf dem PC nur eben ohne aufrüstung und ohne Stress das ein SPiel wegen ein Treiber halt mal nicht läuft. 
Ich finde das Konzept echt interesant und werde mal in zukunft die entwicklung weiter beobachten. 

Leute auserdem schiest nich zu vorschnell auf etwas das ihr noch nicht wirklich kennt.


----------



## AMD (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Halte ich ehrlich gesagt für Quatsch! Allein schon viele Dinge die ich hier gelesen habe machen es unwahrscheinlich!
1. Alle PC-Games sollen laufen => DirectX wird benötigt => Microsoft/Windows wird benötigt

2. DirectX => so viel zu einem offenen Standart 

3. Austauschbare Hardware: Halte ich für eine miese Idee bei einer Konsole! Zum einen hat man dann quasi erneut einen PC und zum anderen können die Entwickler sich nicht an einem Einheitlichen System orientieren. Dann muss das Spiel letztendlich doch an die schlechteste Konsole angepasst werden und an Settings wie beim PC mit Niedrig, Mittel, Hoch etc. glaube ich persönlich auch nicht.


----------



## schramme (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



Memphys schrieb:


> ..., jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Wieso sollte M$ denjenigen beliefern der ihnen die Kunden für die eigenen Konsolen abgräbt?



X-Box 720 = Steam-Box ?!

Wär so meine Idee dazu. M$ & Valve machen gemeinsame Sache...


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

das glaube ich nun absolut nicht! warum sollten sich 2 Unternehmen wovon eins ein Monopol besitzt "gemeinsame sache" machen?


----------



## EL Ultra (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Wenn die spieleentwickler genauso drauf abfahren wie Valve selber 
und sich an den ryhtmus der Hardware entwickler halten würden 
(wobei die HW entwickler das garantiert nicht machen zwecks umsatz) 
könnte es dem PC gefährlich werden 
aber ohne diese Vorraussetzungen denke ich wird es halt eine Konsole wie Playstation und XBox ohne nennenswerte Vorteile 

bis auf evtl die HW upgrades 
was zwar wieder neue Märkte erschliesst aber erst mal dauert bis sich jemand das Zeug kaufen würde 
und zwischen PC und Konsole entscheiden müssen 

also ich würde immer PC wählen!!!


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



EL Ultra schrieb:


> Wenn die spieleentwickler genauso drauf abfahren wie Valve selber
> und sich an den ryhtmus der Hardware entwickler halten würden
> (wobei die HW entwickler das garantiert nicht machen zwecks umsatz)
> könnte es dem PC gefährlich werden
> ...


 
Ich würde es geteilt sehen. Leute, die stets das Maximum haben möchten, nehmen weiterhin reguläre Hardware, während der Rest auf die STEAM-Box setzt. Die Steam-box hat eine Konfiguration, welche nicht so häufig geändert wird - somit können die Spiele besser optimiert werden und müssen nicht mehr auf Sachen wie XDR-RAM oder Cell-Prozessoren zurückgreifen - ich sehe da durchaus Potential für bessere Portierungen. Weiterhin funktionieren die Installationen per STEAM sehr gut, was dementsprechend auch die Handhabung stark vereinfacht. Nicht zuletzt kann man dann auch dank installationsmöglichkeit von Origin folglich auch andere Spiele hinzunehmen. Es wäre also gar nicht mal schlecht aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> das glaube ich nun absolut nicht! warum sollten sich 2 Unternehmen wovon eins ein Monopol besitzt "gemeinsame sache" machen?


Um gemeinsam gegen Sony anzutreten. Ein angepasstes Win8, inkl. Metro drauf. Und gucken was passiert.
Aber solange Valve nichts konkretes rüberwachsen lässt, sind das nur Diskussionen über Vermutungen.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

@Killthis: Ist das nicht genau der Vorteil einer Konsole?


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> @Killthis: Ist das nicht genau der Vorteil einer Konsole?


 
Definitiv. Aber wenn man das Ganze mit einem richtigen PC durchführt, dann fallen ja einige Probleme weg, wie etwa die spezifische Hardware - auch muss man nicht noch extra den Code für den PC und die Konsolen separat kompilieren - es wäre ja nichts anderes als eine Art Mini-PC - und alles läuft über eine Plattform - STEAM. Es wäre also um längen einfacher zu handhaben. Auch könnten dann in Zukunft dank des Controllers weniger Schwierigkeiten auftreten - ich denke mal, dass das Feedback in der Bedienung um einiges besser wäre. Kurzum: Es wäre eine Konsole, aber mit weniger Problemen.


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Ich habe den Eindruck, Valve möchte eine art "Einheits PC" schaffen, an dem sich die Entwickler auch orientieren sollen. Man kann sich selber natürlich einen schnelleren oder auch langsameren PC basteln, aber die Spiele könnten auf die Steam Box optimiert sein. Wenn sich das durchsetzt könnte das PCs und Konsolen näher zusammenbringen. Die Standardeinstellungen eines Spieles wären auf den Steam Controller und die Steambox Hardware abgestimmt, ähnlich wie bei einer Konsole muss man nix mehr Konfigurieren sondern kann einschalten und loslegen. Wer einen schnelleren PC hat und einen eigenen Controller (Maus und Tastatur) nutzt, kann das auch konfigurieren oder aber zusätzliche Details zuschalten. Dadurch fällt das Aufrüsten nicht weg, aber man kann sich an der Steam Box orientieren was reicht. Man könnte die Steam Box auch als "normalen" PC nutzen oder auch zum streamen an Fernseher und andere Abspielgeräte, da man wie bei einem PC beliebig Software installieren kann. Aufrüsten könnte auch möglich sein.

So stelle ich mir das jetzt einfach mal vor und finde es nicht schlecht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Hast du dir auch mal überlegt das Dieses System DRM geschützt sein wird? Steam möchte ja seinen ach so tollen Kopierschutz nicht einfach so aufgeben. Ausserdem gibt es doch gar keinen Mehrwert. Technisch gesehen ist einfach nur eine billige Art PC. Was soll das bringen? Das Schrottfirmen wie EA noch mehr müll produzieren können? 

heutzutage werden doch eh schon die Spiele für die Konsolen programmiert und nur noch 1:1 auf den PC portiert. Sowas hat auf den PC Markt nichts verloren und auf den Konsolenmarkt schon gar nicht.


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Wenn doch alles Schrott ist, warum spielst du dann überhaupt? Der Mehrwert ist einfach, das der Gelegenheitsspieler schneller und einfacher zum spielen kommt. Er muss sich nicht mit Installationen, Hardware, Konfigurationen usw. beschäftigen und kann direkt loslegen. Der Core Gamer kann sich alles wie gewohnt einstellen, hat also auch keinen Nachteil.
Btw. ich komme mit Steam gut klar.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Die Idee von Valve klingt in der Theorie erst einmal gut.

Ich sehe da allerdings einige Probleme die einem Erfolg im Wege stehen könnten.

Zum einen wäre da der Preis. Ich glaube persöhnlich nicht das solche Steam-Boxen unter 500 Euro weggehen werden und damit wären sie dann in einem Preisbereich in dem auch die PS3 zum Release war und welcher wohl für viele potenzielle Käufer erstmal abschreckend sein dürfte.

Weiterhin  dürften viele auch sekeptisch sein was die Steuerung anbeleangt. Viele Konsoleros können sich noch vorstellen  an einem PC einen Fernsehr anzuschließen aber bei der Steuerung mit einem Kontroller hört es dann auch oft auf mit dem Vorstellungsvermögen.

Außerdem müsste Valve zum Release der Steam-Box auch einige Exklusivtitel, wie GTA, FF usw., vorzeigen können die für eventuelle Käufer als Anreitz dient selbige doch zu kaufen.

Und da wäre auch noch das Problem das Valve die Entwickler davon überzeugen müsste das es sich lohnt primär für die Steam-Box zu entwickeln und Entwickler und Publisher lassen sich am ehsten überzeugen indem viele eine solche Steam-Box auch kaufen und somit potenzielle Kunden da sind.

Womit wir dabei wären das Steam für Exklusivtitel also erstmal Entwickler beauftragen müsste und evt. in Vorkasse gehen müsste, um etwas interessantes zum Marktstart im Peto zu haben.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob Valve einen Atem hat der lang genug wäre um eine eventuelle Steam-Box am Markt zu etablieren. Es könnte sogar sein das man in der ersten Generation Verluste verkraften müsste bis sich die Steam-Box am Markt etabliert hat.
Mit einer Strategie der wer Lust hat kann ja mitmachen wird man aber wohl definitiv keinen Erfolg haben, primär aus 2 Gründen:

1. Warum sollen Publisher und Entwickler von bewährten Konsolen zugunsten der Steam-Box umsteigen? Keine Lizenzgebühren? Selbst wen selbige wegfallen ist nicht sicher das man auch trotzdem gut für die Steam-Box verkauft, eine Käuferschicht muss schließlich erstmal aufgebaut werden.

2. Warum soll sich ein Konsolenspieler eine Steam-Box kaufen? Wegen Mass Effect 3 oder Assassins Creed 5 welches er auch auf der Konsole(Xbox360 und PS3) spielen kann? Glaube nicht das sich dafür viele extra eine vermutlich teurere Steam-Box kaufen werden. Und für die paar wenigen PC-exklusiven Titel aus dem Bereich der Strategie und Simulationen werden sich sicher auch nur weniger extra eine Steam-Box kaufen da die meist bereits über entsprechende PC's verfügen und meist sowieso nur eine Minderheit der Käufer ausmachen.

Valve müsste also schon massiv in die Steam-Box investieren wen man damit wirklich Erfolg haben will.


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

So eine Steambox könnte das ewige Hickhack um die Linuxversion von Steam erklären...


----------



## Primer (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

@*Nightslaver*
Du übersiehst da beim Preis eine Kleinigkeit, es handelt sich ja nach wie vor um einen vollwertigen PC, also Office, Spielen, Mediacenter, etc...OHNE Einschränkungen. Das kann eine Konsole bei weitem nicht bieten, diese ist primär fürs spielen geschaffen. Die "Steam Box" könnte man also als Allround-PC für jedermann bezeichnen, was entsprechend vermarktet durchaus erfolgreich sein kann. Das weitere Konzept interpretiere ich eher als eine Art Qualitätssicherung seitens Valve. Letztere geben eine ganz bestimmte HW Konfiguration vor, die von jedem Hersteller zusammengeschraubt und verkauft werden kann. Der Vorteil zeigt sich hier in einer für den Fertig PC Käufer sehr komfortablen Situation. Es wird mehr oder weniger garantiert das alle unterstützenden Spiele stabil in einer bestimmten Einstellung laufen, auf dieser Basis können dann die Entwickler setzen. Valve liefert dann das Treiberpaket via Steam, so das alle System immer einheitlich auf dem neusten Stand sind. Dem Käufer kann also ähnlich wie bei den Konsolen transparent vermittelt werden, das er keine Probleme mit dem Gerät haben wird. Auch wenn man nicht davon ausgehen sollte, dass irgendwelche großartigen Performancevorteile zu erwarten sind. Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, das die Entwickler so optimieren wie immer, bei der Steam Box aber spezielle Stabilitätstests durchführen (Tools von Valve) um eben die problemlosigkeit zu wahren und zusätzlich halt eine spezielle Grafikeinstellung definieren. All das trägt dazu bei den PC  Plug&Play fähig zu machen, ohne den Nutzer zu weit einzuschränken. Denn ich glaube kaum das Valve die Modder ausschließt^^

Vermarktet man das ganze nun noch entsprechend. Weißt man also explizit darauf hin das ein TFT oder TV Betrieb möglich ist, man die frei Wahl der Eingabe hat (Controller, M+T, Lenkrad, ...) und auch sonst alles möglich ist, was ein normaler Windows PC auch kann, könnte das durchaus ankommen. Zusätzlich kann man auch immer mit bester Technik werben, vor allem aufgrund des 3-4 Jahres Zyklus. Das einzige was der Plattform noch fehlen würde wären 1-2 große Exklusivtitel, etwa HL3. Wobei diese Titel PC und nicht Steam Box Exklusiv wären. Der PC als Plattform hat doch hauptsächlich ein Imageproblem, ne große Werbetrommel und eine gute "Steam Box" vorausgesetzt kann der Erfolg durchaus eintreten. Bei den Konsolen klappts doch auch, nur glänzt die "Steam Box" halt weniger mit dem Preis, sondern mehr mit dem Funktionsumfang.

Unterm Strich spricht man damit vor allem die an, welche aus gründen der vermeintlich schlechten usability keinen PC als Spielplattform nutzen, da es sich aber weiterhin um einen vollwertigen PC handelt ist auch die weitere Nutzbarkeit gegeben. Für die meisten hier wäre das ganze sicher uninteressant, aber das ist auch gar nicht die Zielgruppe. Allerdings könnten Grafik verwöhnte PCler durchaus davon profitieren, das wird sich aber erst zeigen müssen. Zumal Valve damit seine Plattform weiter stärkt, indem es die PC Community vergrößert, ich meine auf die Konsolen kommt Steam in der Form(Shop) sowieso nicht, es bleibt also weiter beim Geschäftsfeld PC. Warum also hier nicht eine ähnliche Unterstützung etablieren, wie sie MS und Sony bieten?


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

@Spinal: Nur weil ich gegen Origin und Steam bin heißt das nicht das ich keine Spiele spiel  Origin bzw EA hat schon von Anfang an bei mir verloren weil mein Vertrauen als Kunde missbraucht wurde. Die Datenschutzbestimmungen sind schwammig vormuliert und ich werde in meinen Rechten beschnitten. Ähnlich hält es sich bei Steam. Wenn ich gebannt werde sind doch meine ganzen Daten weg das sowas passieren kann und kein Einzelfall ist wurde uns schon sehr oft bewiesen. Hinzu kommt das fast jede Woche mindstens eine Firma in irgendeiner Art gehackt wird. Wer sagt mir wo meine Daten "sicher" sind? Auch EA oder Steam wurden schon gehackt soviel dazu 

Das ein Kopierschutz also eine DRM Maßnahme völliger Blödsinn ist und absolut nichts bringt das sehen publisher natürlich nicht gerne. Wenn Steam oder Origin nur optional wäre dann wäre mir das Banane. Aber dadurch das es Pflicht ist bei sehr viel bzw den meisten Spielen werde ich es auch nicht installieren. Mir entsteht dadurch kein Mehrwert. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema. 

zur Zeit bringt es sowieso wenig weiter zu spekulieren. Es gibt ja noch keine Details zu dieser Steam Box.


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Mehrwert ist ein gutes Stichwort. Steam bringt mir persönlich einen Mehrwert. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.
Aber mal ganz nebenbei, von wegen Datensicherheit. Hast du einen Facebook Account? Wenn nicht bist du eine Ausnahme. Fast jeder der viel im Netz unterwegs ist, gibt viel mehr Daten freiwillig an soziale Netzwerke preis, als Steam oder Origin sich automatisch nehmen. Ist natürlich immernoch ein Unterschied ob man das freiwillig macht, oder es automatisch passiert.
Ist eine mühselige Diskussion, muss jeder selber wissen. Allgemein ist die Entwicklung in Sachen Datenschutz natürlich nicht erfreulich, aber man bekommt ja meistens was fürs "Hose runter lassen" und kann sich selber entscheiden ob man es macht oder nicht.

Zurück zur Steam Box, du hast recht, gibt zu wenig Informationen. Allerdings vermute ich mal, die nächste Konsolengeneration wird sicher auch ein Konto benötigen und viele Daten "sammeln". Mal sehen wie sich die Steam Box dagegen verhält 

bye
Spinal


----------



## socio (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

eine steam-box wäre dann also ein playstation-ähnliches gerät.. also im grunde ein pc fürs wohnzimmer mit microsoft's betriebssystem als basis für alle anwendungen und valve's gaming-plattform... kann sich jeder hobby-schrauber selber zusammen basteln. *pff*
der nutzen dieses zusammenspiels liegt hier sogar weniger beim endkunden.

ich sehe zukünftige mindestanforderungen für spiele schon vor mir:

Minimale Anforderungen:
Steam Box 1.0 oder 
2-Kern CPU mit 2,5GHz und 4GB RAM
Grafikkarte mit DirectX11 und 512MB RAM
30GB freien Speicher auf der HD

Empfohlene Anforderungen:
Steam Box 1.5 oder
4-Kern CPU mit 4GHz und 8GB RAM
Grafikkarte mit DirectX 12 und 2GB RAM
30GB freien Speicher auf der HD

ich werd mir erstmal die leistung der nächsten konsolen-generation anschauen und die grafischen ergebnisse in form von spielen. dazu kommt die tatsache, dass ich garkein fernseher besitze und so gesehen nicht mal wirklich ein wohnzimmer in dem sinne  (1-raum-wohnung)... 

fakt ist...
- konsolen kommen dem pc im bereich des funktionsumfangs immer näher
- der pc wird vom schlaf- oder arbeitszimmer ins wohnzimmer umziehen

valve und steam ist ein thema aber BITTE vergesst HL3 nicht. das thema ist für uns doch viel interessanter als ne steam box für mami und papi...


----------



## i3810jaz (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Wenn es sich bei der Steam-Box wirklich um einen leistungsstarken PC handelt auf den ich alles aufspielen kann, wäre das einfach nur genial! Stellt euch doch mal vor wenn es einen PC geben würde der so optimierte Spiele wie eine Konsole haben würde, wie viele FPS man aus dem Teil rauskitzeln könnte.
Das Zusammenbauen eines PCs ist zwar schön und gut. Ich denke 90% hier schreiben von einem PC der nicht von der Stange kommt (mich eingeschlossen), jedoch kann man inzwischen auf Grund unseres neuen "besten Freundes" DRM kaum mehr Aufrüsten, da meist ein Revoke-Tool fehlt.
Auf Grund dessen finde ich so ein Steam-"PC" gar nicht so schlecht. Ich denke das wird in einigen Jahren Standard und besser das als eine normale Konsole.


----------



## Ifosil (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Jawohl, gekauft!


----------



## John Preston (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Sehr schlechte Idee, Gründe für eine Steambox?

HL3 Konsolen Exklusiv,Steam Account, Hardware DRM und Streaming Games! 

=> Ende des PCs als Spiele Plattform!

Vorteile?

Mehr Geld für Valve


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



John Preston schrieb:


> Sehr schlechte Idee, Gründe für eine Steambox?
> 
> HL3 Konsolen Exklusiv,Steam Account, Hardware DRM und Streaming Games!
> 
> ...


Falsch, wenn die Konsole nichts anderes als ein PC mit einem Controller ist, dann funktioniert die Programmierung sowohl für den normalen PC als auch für die BOX.


----------



## John Preston (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Falsch, wenn die Konsole nichts anderes als ein PC mit einem Controller ist, dann funktioniert die Programmierung sowohl für den normalen PC als auch für die BOX.



Ich hoffe du hast recht. Und das es auch noch in Zukunft eine Unterstüzung für Maus und Tastatur gibt.

we will see


----------



## sc4rfac3 (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

@Killthis: trägst du eine rosarote Brille?


----------



## kühlprofi (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

Fertigpc als Konsole verpackt  Teures Zubehör mit speziell geformten Anschlüssen die dann nur bei der "Box" passen verkaufen sich natürlich auch gut.
Juhu bald können PCler mit vermeintlichen "Konsoleros" daddeln...


----------



## RapToX (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Gerücht] Valve arbeitet an der "Steam Box"*

um den ganzen spekulationen mal etwas den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen: HLP | News | Entwickler: Lombardi: Keine Valve-Konsole

soviel zum thema steam-box 




sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gebannt werde sind doch meine ganzen Daten weg das sowas passieren kann und kein Einzelfall ist wurde uns schon sehr oft bewiesen.


zu unrecht wird schonmal kein account gesperrt. du mußt schon sehr viel dreck am stecken haben, damit ein account vollständig gebannt wird und das kommt auch wirklich nur sehr selten vor. aber da du kannst ja gerne mal die vielen beweise hier einstellen


----------

